# The Body, Hands Up.



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

my first Christmas gift, my friend told me that he has carved with knife and cuter, your child is one of my wards at the tournaments, this year won two already qualified for the higher end, will have a special place in my collection.
Pine table.

A hug to everyone .... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Lo siento me he equivocado de departamento ,







, hay arreglo ?.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL!!!








Muy bueno!!!
Q


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats original and one he11 of a converstaion starter . the open mouthed bust, is that a catchbox ?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much guys, it's a gift from a grateful person and I like that.









hug everyone.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What a nice gift! -- Tex


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I'm finishing this piece of ash for my ward, I'm sure he liked.

thank you very much ...... Alf


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I loved the carved one. It reminds me of Guatemalan slingshots. Here are some examples:

http://www.atitlan.com/slingshots/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

¡Qué puntazo!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Charles said:


> I loved the carved one. It reminds me of Guatemalan slingshots. Here are some examples:
> 
> http://www.atitlan.com/slingshots/
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Web very interesting, thank you very much Mr. Charles.
A hug ... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

tnflipper52 said:


> ¡Qué puntazo!


Muy acertado el comentario , gracias colega.

un abrazo ... Alf


----------

